# Please Post Pics of Your Goat Enclosures!



## LauraJean (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, I posted earlier about getting goats, and now I'm really curious about fencing and housing. If you could post pics of your goats' domains, it would really help me get an idea of what folks have for set ups. Fencing types, housing, etc. Any pics you'd like to post would be great! Thanks!


----------



## dianneS (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't really have a good picture of my goat barn, but I have an antique bank barn, my horse stalls are in the lower portion, I have a hay loft and tractor/equipment storage in the middle and the back half is the goat pen.  Its pretty big and only has a tube gate across it right now.  I've never had the need to lock my goats in, but if I wanted to, I could just use a livestock panel or attach some no climb fencing to my tube gate.

This is the best shot I could find of the back portion of the barn.






I have all 4 rail, split rail fencing on my property and most of it is backed with woven wire field fence.  It works really well and the wire is barely noticeable and doesn't sag much at all.






I have about 2 acres fenced for the goats and I want to goat proof the horse pasture soon so that I can rotate.




This is the opposite back view of the barn.




This is part of the horse side of the pasture that I hope to goat proof in the very near future.  Its about 5-6 acres.


----------



## LauraJean (Nov 17, 2010)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I don't really have a good picture of my goat barn, but I have an antique bank barn, my horse stalls are in the lower portion, I have a hay loft and tractor/equipment storage in the middle and the back half is the goat pen.  Its pretty big and only has a tube gate across it right now.  I've never had the need to lock my goats in, but if I wanted to, I could just use a livestock panel or attach some no climb fencing to my tube gate.
> 
> This is the best shot I could find of the back portion of the barn.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_goats_201.jpg
> ...


Beautiful!! In the 2nd pic, is that actually a goat the size of a chicken???? SO CUTE.


----------



## chandasue (Nov 17, 2010)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I don't really have a good picture of my goat barn, but I have an antique bank barn, my horse stalls are in the lower portion, I have a hay loft and tractor/equipment storage in the middle and the back half is the goat pen.


Oh great... stoking my barn envy problem again...   I don't have a good pic of mine. I have a 10x20 shed that works pretty well. But I SO want a big ol' red barn with nice pasture like that! Seriously. Whenever we drive anywhere I'm scoping out farms with nice barns. It's becoming a real problem!


----------



## Slightly Cracked (Nov 17, 2010)

We used the wire 16' cattle panels and a BIG dog house to start. The dog house is big enough for a boer doe, a nubian doe and a boer wether! We did a pen 32'x32' = 8 panels. They eat the grass out of it real fast but they get lots of browse when they are taken on goat walks.


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have pictures but we re-purposed a dog run and dog enclosure for mini-nubians. It is just four foot chain link and a lean-to built into the side of a shed. It has a nice roof and a dirt floor, and a door we can slide shut just in the worst weather, the rest of the time they go in and out at will. We have a hay rack outside for nice weather and another inside the lean-to for the rest of the time. They drop so much hay, we don't need bedding. We did get a kick-proof water bucket and a place to put out minerals and such and we were all set. We just had to choose small goats because the existing fence was only four feet high.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 18, 2010)

This is what we call the 'old barn'....I don't have any interior pic (always so dark they don't come out well) but it is our hay storage barn, along w/ 2 kidding stalls, the milking area, and a big general population stall / feeders, about 18' long x 8' wide where most of the does come and go as they please.






This is the top part of the pasture attatched to that barn, you can see the barn way off in the distance behind the goats, to give you a general idea...it's probably roughly one acre.  






It's surrounded by 5' chain link, with rr ties attatched in low places at the bottom, and a hot wire running around 3 sides.  We built the pasture for llamas originally, once the goats moved in we had to reinforce any area the goats could go under.

This shows the big pasture, the buck pen is right beside it...it's just a long lane reinforced w/ cattle panel, rr ties, and landscape timbers to keep the boys in.






This is the 'new' barn we added in '08, it's set up into 3 smaller pens so we can seperate breeding groups a/o kids.






Interior of one of the stalls in that barn, shows the feeder and gate system....we can swing open the gates and use the bobcat to clean out the stalls.






Another shot of those pens, you can see the fencing better w/ snow on it.  We used 16' cattle panels, braced every 4' to keep them from sagging....with boys in them during the breeding season they have to be strong.


----------



## dianneS (Nov 18, 2010)

LauraJean said:
			
		

> dianneS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that goat actually was the size of a chicken.  She was 8-9 weeks old at the time too.  It was a sad story.  I got her from a woman who was clueless about goats.  She had these twins who were loaded with worms and coccidia and I think even possible listeriosis.  The little boy died, and I brought the little girl home to try and save her.  One trip to the vet, and they loaded her down with wormers and antibiotics.  She was dead the next day.  I kick myself for allowing the vet to overload her little system with so much medicine, it went against my instincts, but I allowed it anyway.  I think she could have had a chance if we would have taken things more slowly.  But at least she got to spend the last week of her life in a nice big sunny pasture and a warm barn at night, instead of in a damp, muddy pen in the woods where she got tossed around by the big goats all the time.


----------



## Javamama (Nov 18, 2010)

This is our little goat barn. It's 6x12 for 2 or 3 mini manchas. We have then inside our privacy fenced backyard and then fenced with woven wire goat  fence to keep them outta my stuff - their main area is probably 20x60. We have a small pasture out back and we walk them out there to browse and exercise, but with both goats being pregnant they are mostly interested in the food portion of that time  
I can add a few more pics later. I have to take my kid to school now.


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 18, 2010)

Java, my goat barn is a twin of yours except one wall is butted up against a bigger shed.

RollFarms, your set up is wonderful! I wish I had even one barn like that.


----------



## Javamama (Nov 18, 2010)

The only thing i don't love about it is that the walk in opening is only 5 feet high and I'm 5'4".  Not good when I haven't had my coffee yet. Ouch. I told hubby that was going to happen but he insisted.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a few pics of our new barn while it was still under construction here (along with some progress on our house...and some bloopers by my poor husband with the tractors)...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2086652&id=1528396349&l=a76d35b885

The way we have it is 6 pens that surround the barn.  The sheds are 10' overhangs, closed on the north end of the barn because that's the direction the weather comes from here in winter.  Most pens have access into the barn, and the pens that don't have barn access have additional 3 sided shelters outside.

  I don't get wet when I feed - designed it so I'm under a roof the whole time.  This is a lesson I learned from our property in GA.

One of these days I'll get new pics of it...it looks SO different now.


----------



## churchx3 (Nov 18, 2010)

I use 6 ft x 12 ft  heavy duty grade chain link panels. I also use T -posts to secure the panels. Each panel has barbed wire on top as well. I was fortunate that a neighbor had 20+ of these panels for sale at $15. a piece...what a steal that was!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 22, 2010)

We have an old tobacco barn with three sided stalls along one side.  There is a hay rack all along the back of the stalls so it seperates the stalls from the main part of the barn.  There is a door in one little section so I can walk from the inside of the barn to the stalls.  The barn is currently filled with hay with storage above.  I use welded wire fence.  There are pastures connecting this little area of 2-5 acres each so I can segregate animals and roate.


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen (Nov 23, 2010)

*gasp* LAURAJEAN!!!!! its me, iluvschickees! only, now I'm IloveEdwardCullen  :bun


----------



## jduffy01 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have and 8x24 barn area for my goats. 16ft for the girls and 8ft for the boys. I have small pens 20ftx80ft for the boys and same for the girls. These pens will open up to a larger area once i finish getting the posts and fence up. I use 5ft no climp wrapped wire horse fence and treated posts every 10ft. I have a bunch of pics on my website if you want to see them www.duffyfaintinggoatfarm.com.


----------



## LauraJean (Nov 24, 2010)

IloveEdwardCullen said:
			
		

> *gasp* LAURAJEAN!!!!! its me, iluvschickees! only, now I'm IloveEdwardCullen  :bun


----------

